# This is what I was up to !!



## Kiwigeoff (Mar 27, 2009)

A few snaps from our local balloon fiesta with 2' balloons this year.
I had a ride day one and day two with another engagement straight after had to settle for some ground shots....
Here we go, I hitched a ride in the left hand balloon so as I could get shots of the green one which I am usually with





After lift off (float off really!!)




Sun peeks over the horizon




Three rocket-ship Bolland two person balloons - about as agile as you get in a balloon




Gaining a bit of height




The team in the basket - that 1'.5 lens has its uses!!




It sure is a good time of day for photos




Of course here we have lots of




Fly-past with our mountains in the background




There is a prize for guessing the make of this





Day 2 was a splash and dash










And a fly by




en masse









And the last shot:





All done in Lightroom with not much work, basically an applied preset and bang!!
ENJOY!!


----------



## Denis de Gannes (Mar 27, 2009)

Great shots Geoff.


----------



## Rob Sylvan (Mar 27, 2009)

Awesome!! Totally jealous. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## DonRicklin (Mar 27, 2009)

Yo, Geoff. Really nice shooting. Thanks for sharing. 

Don


----------



## Brad Snyder (Mar 27, 2009)

Okay, your absences are excused. Great stuff


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Mar 27, 2009)

Thanks for the generous comments .I couldn't do it without you all!!


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 27, 2009)

Sooooooo jealous!


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Mar 27, 2009)

Victoria Bampton;4'236 said:
			
		

> Sooooooo jealous!



When you come down for a visit I will make sure you get a flight!! not fright!!:twisted:


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 27, 2009)

I'll add it to my list of places to visit..... I'd love to see the scenery there (and meet you, of course!!!)


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Mar 27, 2009)

Victoria Bampton;4'239 said:
			
		

> I'll add it to my list of places to visit..... I'd love to see the scenery there (and meet you, of course!!!)



All you need to do now is set a "When"!!:lol::lol:


----------



## Denis Pagé (Mar 28, 2009)

Geoff, I first saw your baloons this afternoon from the office with Eplorer and the images were fine. Looking at the updates on the thread from home on the Mac with Firefox color management enabled, I see them much darker! :shock: :?:


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Mar 28, 2009)

Denis Pagé;4'268 said:
			
		

> Geoff, I first saw your baloons this afternoon from the office with Eplorer and the images were fine. Looking at the updates on the thread from home on the Mac with Firefox color management enabled, I see them much darker! :shock: :?:



Look ok to me, I like em darker rather than lighter - that's cos I use dark cameras!!:shock::evil:
Haven't had any similar comments here or at the Nikon Cafe???
Maybe you could turn the light on, or is it cos the light has to go backwards to reach you???:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::lol::lol:

Sorry Denis, couldn't resist


----------



## Brad Snyder (Mar 29, 2009)

Geoff, I don't see much tonal difference at all IE8 vs Safari 4beta on WinXP. (The Safari color is a little better, sky is better blue)

The bearded guy in the balloon with you at camera far right, could be my twin brother. While I don't have them on in my profile pic, I usually wear glasses. I switch to contacts for sports (hey, golf is almost a sport) and when I have a lot of shooting planned.


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Mar 29, 2009)

Brad Snyder;4'3'4 said:
			
		

> Geoff, I don't see much tonal difference at all IE8 vs Safari 4beta on WinXP. (The Safari color is a little better, sky is better blue)
> 
> The bearded guy in the balloon with you at camera far right, could be my twin brother. While I don't have them on in my profile pic, I usually wear glasses. I switch to contacts for sports (hey, golf is almost a sport) and when I have a lot of shooting planned.



LOL Brad, time to update your photo!!
Do you consider the colour ok?? Keep in mind they are pretty much straight from the camera and have basic settings applied using ACR4.4 too!


----------



## Brad Snyder (Mar 29, 2009)

Yes, the color's fine for my taste. But I don't consider my eye very sophisticated....


----------



## Sean McCormack (Apr 1, 2009)

Great shots Geoff.


----------



## Brad Snyder (Apr 3, 2009)

Geoff, this caught my eye this morning. (This is clipped from a pay site I subscribe to, and I'm not sure this is a completely 'fair use', so please don't spread it too far.)


----------



## DonRicklin (Apr 3, 2009)

Brad Snyder;4'9'1 said:
			
		

> Geoff, this caught my eye this morning. (This is clipped from a pay site I subscribe to, and I'm not sure this is a completely 'fair use', so please don't spread it too far.)


Saw that in my local paper comic section. It isn't on either of the free COmic sites I'm on.

Don


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Apr 3, 2009)

Brad Snyder;4'9'1 said:
			
		

> Geoff, this caught my eye this morning. (This is clipped from a pay site I subscribe to, and I'm not sure this is a completely 'fair use', so please don't spread it too far.)



Nice on Brad, thanks - I'll forward it to the balloon pilot, a new way to increase revenue. We may need to substitute the aircraft as there's no jets around here, mind you Peter Jackson could create something I'm sure!!:lol:


----------



## sizzlingbadger (Apr 19, 2009)

Is it a bedford ?  The lorry that is .................

and if I'm correct do I win a D7'' ?


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Apr 22, 2009)

No, not a Bedford. Sorry no D7''.
Try again!!:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## sizzlingbadger (Apr 22, 2009)

I had a couple of photo's of that exact same lorry from the Gladstone fair but I only kept one and it doesn't show the name on the front :(

A lesson to be learned.... never through those photo's away !  I just lost out on a D7'' :cheesy:


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Apr 22, 2009)

What comes after B for Bedford?????

Sorry D7'' has gone now though!!:lol::lol:


----------



## sizzlingbadger (Apr 22, 2009)

ahhhh..  C O M M E R


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Apr 22, 2009)

sizzlingbadger said:


> ahhhh..  C O M M E R



Winner - now for the prize give yourself a pat on the back!!


----------

